# Cholla Cactus BS



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2015)

Cast Cholla cactus finished w medium CA and mounted on a chrome Vintage bottle stopper.
I received this blank from @kris stratton as part of a trade recently . Thanks Kris!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2015)

You are on a roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks great Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You are on a roll



Ha, I can't even come close to you bud ! However here is my last one for the day, cottonwood burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 31, 2015)

.looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 31, 2015)

I have never used cholla cactus but it make a great stopper. I love that cottonwood burl. Fantastic figure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 31, 2015)

I was thinking it would be hard topping the cholla on first pic of the cottonwood...now I'm undecided. Both are gorgeous!
The top view of the cholla...way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> I have never used cholla cactus but it make a great stopper. I love that cottonwood burl. Fantastic figure.



Thanks, Its my first time turning the Cholla and I really like the result ! We have plenty of cottonwood around here and I have a few burls I've been eyeballing for future .


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 1, 2015)

They both look great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------

